# Ruger .32 cal.H&R mag. $300.00!!! SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

.32 cal. ruger H&R mag. 99% condition, with original hard case and manual. C. C. permit please. $400.00. P.M. me if interested. REDUCED TO $300.00!! I need this gone to finish my FIL estate--

SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

8) Few more picts.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:O--O--O:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> :O--O--O:


:!::!::!:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For those who are not familiar with the 32 H&R Mag, it was introduced in around 1984 as a joint project between Federal Ammunition and Harrington & Richardson. It was intended for their top break revolver, so ammunition was loaded to low pressure as to not damage the weak mechanism of this gun. In a modern solid frame gun (like a SP101, Single-Six SSM, and Smith & Wesson 16-4) it can be loaded to +P levels. These will be 90% the power levels of a 38 Special. It is a wonderful cartridge for plinking or trail use. I wouldn't feel defenseless if carrying one for protection. Decent practice loads can be loaded on the cheap with a cast bullet and around 4 grains of powder. That is 1750 rounds per pound. At present I have two revolvers that are chambered for the 32, and a 327 Federal that can shoot it as well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

$300.00 that is a deal!! I need this gone to close out my Father in laws estate. P.M. please.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:help::bump2:


----------

